# Kahr P 40



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a used Kahr P 40. I don't know too much about Kahr. I just like the feel of the gun, seems perfect for concealed carry. Anyone here have this model that can give me some input. Also what would a pre owned like new with night sights Kahr P 40 sell for? Greatful for any info.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I carry mine daily all day nearly every day and love how thin and light it is. I highly recommend getting the Hogue handall grip for it, $8 well spent. It points really well for me, so I have no complaints. I keep the 6rd mag in it and have two 7rd spares but only carry them once in a while outside of the range.
With a quality IWB you almost forget its there.
I clean it weekly regardless of shooting, though I went a month or so without and it still went bang when I pulled the trigger at the range.
There's my $0.02, hope it helps.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info "BREWDAD"


----------

